# [OFF] Free et le multiposte

## Poischack

Free propose depuis ce matin un nouveau "produit": le multiposte.

Cela permet de regarder à partir de n'importe quel pc relié à la freebox de regarder la télé (n'ayant pas pu vérifier car je n'ai que le bouquet basique, cela se limite aux seuls chaines de cette offre).

Pour faire fonctionner cela:

* vous devez avoir accepté les nouveau CGV (les mêmes que pour le freeplayer)

* avoir vlc ou mplayer (les deux doivent être compilé avec le use flag live)

Pour faire marcher cela:

récupérer le fichier http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u et l'ouvrir avec l'un des deux programmes.

La qualité est vraiment impec.

Voila,

bonnes fêtes

----------

## Oni92

Il faut pas oublier de redémarrer la Freebox pour avoir la mise à jour necessaire pour avoir ce service...

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Il faut pas oublier de redémarrer la Freebox pour avoir la mise à jour necessaire pour avoir ce service...

 

me disait que ca marchait pas... suis bete...

----------

## yesi

quant à moi, j'ai réussi à faire marcher freeplayer et le multiposte avec iptables désactivé mais pas avec mes règles d'iptables.

c'est vraiment dommage!

sachant que je n'ai qu'une machine et que le routeur de la freebox est déactivé:

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -A INPUT -i $IFACE_EXT -s freeplayer.freebox.fr -p tcp -m multiport --sport 8080,1234  -j ACCEPT

 

le OUTPUT est à ACCEPT par défaut.

si qqn me proposait son iptables, il serait le bienvenu... :Smile: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

marche pas chez moi...

```

[keymaker@alastor]~%mplayer rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201     21:32

MPlayer 1.0pre7try2-3.4.4 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel  (Family: 8, Stepping: 3)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compil� pour CPU x86 avec les extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

85 audio & 196 video codecs

Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Invalid argument

Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts.

Joue rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201

Resolving mafreebox.freebox.fr for AF_INET...

Connecting to server mafreebox.freebox.fr[212.27.38.253]:554 ...

rtsp_session: Not a Real server. Server type is 'fbxrtspd/1.0 Freebox minimal RTSP server'.

Not a Realmedia rtsp url. Trying standard rtsp protocol.

Connect� au serveur: mafreebox.freebox.fr

This stream is non-cacheable

Stream not seekable!

Initiated "video/MP2T" RTP subsession

```

----------

## NiLuJe

Même problème derrière un routeur, j'arrive pas à savoir par quel port ça se balade :/

----------

## Poischack

NiLuJe> *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Joue rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201
> 
> Resolving mafreebox.freebox.fr for AF_INET...
> ...

 

D'apres le log de mplayer 554 je dirais. (et c'est de l'UDP)

bibi.skuk> tu peux copier le reste des réponses du programmes, car chez moi la vidéo se lance juste après ton dernier message (ou presque)

Faudrais voir les use flag utilisés pour compiler mplayer, pour moi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE="-3dfx +3dnow +3dnowext +X +aac +aalib +alsa -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc +dts -dv -dvb +dvd +dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon +ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick +jpeg +libcaca -lirc +live -livecd -lzo +mad +matroska -matrox +mmx +mmxext -mythtv -nas +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png +real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 +svga +tga -theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 +vorbis +win32codecs -xanim -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc"

 

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> D'apres le log de mplayer 554 je dirais. (et c'est de l'UDP) 

 

d'après mes logs d'iptables ce serait autour des 33198 chez moi...mais bon j'ai essayé mais ça n'a pas marché...(avec iptables)

(quant à freeplayer, c'est trop space: ça ne marche plus avec vlc-svn même avec iptables désactivé...enfin...)

----------

## bibi.skuk

bon, je vais essayer 554...

----------

## NiLuJe

Cf http://djeyl.net/free/nntp/index.php?view=PDg3d3RodTRnc2QuZnNmQHNha3VyYS5zdGFmZi5wcm94YWQubmV0Pg==

Faut chopper le client-port des lignes Transport:, et ça passe en UDP...

J'ai testé brièvement, ça marche effectivement beaucoup mieux  :Very Happy:  mais reste le problème que ce port est attribué je ne sais pas trop comment, donc sujet à changement à chaque reboot de vlc :/ (Et 'vec mplayer pas réussi à trouver par ou il essayait de passer)

----------

## bibi.skuk

bon, ca avance, je me suis mis dans une DMZ...

maintenant, j'ai la liste avec vlc, mais erreur pour lire les flux :

```

[00000536] livedotcom demuxer error: PLAY failed No RTSP session is currently in progress                                                              

[00000536] livedotcom demuxer error: TCP rollover failed, aborting

```

mes uses de vlc :

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a  USE="-3dfx +X +a52 +aac -aalib +alsa -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -corba -daap -debug -dts +dvb +dvd +esd -fbcon +ffmpeg +flac +freetype -ggi -gnutls -hal +httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc +live +matroska -mod +mp3 +mpeg +ncurses +nls -nsplugin +ogg +opengl -oss +png +real -samba -screen +sdl +shout -skins -speex +stream +svg -svga +theora +v4l +vcd -vlm +vorbis +win32codecs +wxwindows +xml2 +xosd +xv"

```

----------

## Poischack

Pour les routeurs:

http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=2920

Malheuresement windows only (c'est une version binaire patchée, il faudrais demandé le patch au créateur).

Par contre le fait de rediriger certains port en UDP c'est etrange, en utilisant la freebox en mode routeur je n'ai pas eu à faire ça.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Poischack wrote:*   

> Pour les routeurs:
> 
> http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=2920
> 
> Malheuresement windows only (c'est une version binaire patchée, il faudrais demandé le patch au créateur).
> ...

 

il est dispo :

http://crazy.fred.free.fr/divers/livedotcom.diff

----------

## aconcagua

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un serveur connecté à la freebox via ethernet. 

Un second PC 192.168.1.1  (sur lequel je veux regarder la TV) est connecté au serveur (via WIFI en passant par 2 routeurs WIFI Linksys mais peu importe).

J'ai ajouté les règles iptables suivantes sur le serveur :

```

EXTERNAL_IF="eth1"

iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i $EXTERNAL_IF -p UDP -s 212.27.38.253 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.1.1

iptables -A FORWARD -p UDP -s 212.27.38.253 -j ACCEPT

```

Cela fonctionne à merveille.

----------

## pabpab

Question bête : faut-il avoir le service TV classique de la Freebox pour l'avoir ? Je pense que oui mais je ne vois rien sur le site de Free qui m'en assure. Si j'ai pas la TV sur la Freebox, on est d'accord que je ne peux pas l'avoir de cette façon ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

Oui, c'est évident et précisé sur le site de free.

 *Quote:*   

> * Service expérimental, soumis à conditions, sous réserve d'éligibilité au service Freebox TV, valable uniquement pour les chaînes de l'offre basic Freebox TV.

 

----------

## jjay

 *pabpab wrote:*   

> Question bête : faut-il avoir le service TV classique de la Freebox pour l'avoir ? Je pense que oui mais je ne vois rien sur le site de Free qui m'en assure. Si j'ai pas la TV sur la Freebox, on est d'accord que je ne peux pas l'avoir de cette façon ?

 

Oui il faut absolument etre eligible a l'offre de televison classique via freebox. Et seule les chaines de l'offre basique sont disponibles

----------

## pabpab

Merci, j'avais loupé l'astérisque !

----------

## Saigneur

Ce serait chouette que Free propose maintenant des flux TV "dégradés" pour regarder la TV par la freebox même quand on n'a qu'un petit débit  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Saigneur wrote:*   

> Ce serait chouette que Free propose maintenant des flux TV "dégradés" pour regarder la TV par la freebox même quand on n'a qu'un petit débit 

 

Je ne sait pas combien il faut pour recevoir la tv, mais personellement j'ai une ligne en adsl max, ce qui devrait suffire.

Dans un article publié en nov 2003 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> «Notre réseau a été construit dès l'origine pour supporter des débits très importants, allant jusqu'à 5,5 Mbit», rappelle le directeur adjoint de la société. «Sur cette bande passante, 2 Mbit sont dédiés au surf, 3,5 Mbit pour les chaînes de télévision».
> 
> 

 

----------

## yesi

 *Quote:*   

> iptables -A INPUT -i $IFACE_EXT -p udp -s freeplayer.freebox.fr -j ACCEPT

 

finalement convient tout à fait.

j'ai évité de préciser les ports...Last edited by yesi on Tue Dec 27, 2005 10:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## halucard

 *aconcagua wrote:*   

> En ce qui me concerne, j'ai un serveur connecté à la freebox via ethernet. 
> 
> Un second PC 192.168.1.1  (sur lequel je veux regarder la TV) est connecté au serveur (via WIFI en passant par 2 routeurs WIFI Linksys mais peu importe).
> 
> J'ai ajouté les règles iptables suivantes sur le serveur :
> ...

 Le probleme est que les port udp sont aleatoires !! Le seul moyen est de definir un port udp d'ecoute fixe. Sur les forums de freenews, ya un petit patch developpe a la va-vite et il marche ... seulement sous windows. Quand j'ai voulu le patcher avec la commande appropriee, ca n'a pas marche. 

J'ai trouve ceci http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=22431&p=1. Mais il ne fournit pas les sources modifiees. Donc voila !!!

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Mais il ne fournit pas les sources modifiees. Donc voila !!!

 

???

Il donne un lien vers le .diff dans son tuto.

----------

## aconcagua

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Le probleme est que les port udp sont aleatoires !! Le seul moyen est de definir un port udp d'ecoute fixe. Sur les forums de freenews, ya un petit patch developpe a la va-vite et il marche ... seulement sous windows. Quand j'ai voulu le patcher avec la commande appropriee, ca n'a pas marche. 
> 
> J'ai trouve ceci http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=22431&p=1. Mais il ne fournit pas les sources modifiees. Donc voila !!!

 

Ouai mais mes règles fonctionnent correctement. 

Il y a deux inconvénients :

- je redirige tout le flux UDP venant de 212.27.38.253 plutôt que uniquement le flux UDP TV en RTP. Mais en même temps, en UDP il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre qui vient de 212.27.38.253, non ?

- je n'ai qu'un PC derrière sur lequel je veux voir la TV. Mais si j'en avais plusieurs, je devrais faire autre chose ...

----------

## aconcagua

Sinon il doit être possible de faire fonctionner les modules netfilter ip_nat_rtsp et ip_conntrack_rtsp

Peut-être en regardant de ce côté :

http://home.tig-grr.com/rtsp/index.html

----------

## halucard

 *aconcagua wrote:*   

>  *halucard wrote:*   Le probleme est que les port udp sont aleatoires !! Le seul moyen est de definir un port udp d'ecoute fixe. Sur les forums de freenews, ya un petit patch developpe a la va-vite et il marche ... seulement sous windows. Quand j'ai voulu le patcher avec la commande appropriee, ca n'a pas marche. 
> 
> J'ai trouve ceci http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=22431&p=1. Mais il ne fournit pas les sources modifiees. Donc voila !!! 
> 
> Ouai mais mes règles fonctionnent correctement. 
> ...

 Dans mon cas, c'est que je suis derriere un routeur et pas la freebox en routeur : Freebox<-Routeur<-PC. Si tu lances vlc avec l'url de la playlist plusieurs fois, tu verras que le "client_port" a la ligne Transport change souvent. D'apres ce que j'ai lu, il faut preciser un port d'ecoute udp sur le routeur. Puis avec le vlc modifie, il suffit de preciser le port d'ecoute. Voila.

----------

## aconcagua

 *halucard wrote:*   

> Dans mon cas, c'est que je suis derriere un routeur et pas la freebox en routeur : Freebox<-Routeur<-PC. Si tu lances vlc avec l'url de la playlist plusieurs fois, tu verras que le "client_port" a la ligne Transport change souvent. D'apres ce que j'ai lu, il faut preciser un port d'ecoute udp sur le routeur. Puis avec le vlc modifie, il suffit de preciser le port d'ecoute. Voila.

 

Ben moi non plus je n'utilise pas la freebox en routeur, je viens de le dire. Si tu peux mettre la règle netfilter que j'ai indiqué dans ton routeur, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir une version modifiée de vlc. Je sais bien que le "client_port" change à chaque fois mais ma règle redirige et accepte qqsoit le port udp du moment que çà vienne de 212.27.38.253

----------

## halucard

 *aconcagua wrote:*   

>  *halucard wrote:*   Dans mon cas, c'est que je suis derriere un routeur et pas la freebox en routeur : Freebox<-Routeur<-PC. Si tu lances vlc avec l'url de la playlist plusieurs fois, tu verras que le "client_port" a la ligne Transport change souvent. D'apres ce que j'ai lu, il faut preciser un port d'ecoute udp sur le routeur. Puis avec le vlc modifie, il suffit de preciser le port d'ecoute. Voila. 
> 
> Ben moi non plus je n'utilise pas la freebox en routeur, je viens de le dire. Si tu peux mettre la règle netfilter que j'ai indiqué dans ton routeur, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir une version modifiée de vlc. Je sais bien que le "client_port" change à chaque fois mais ma règle redirige et accepte qqsoit le port udp du moment que çà vienne de 212.27.38.253

 Désolé. J'ai oublié de preciser que mon routeur - Netgear RP614v2 - ne me permet pas d'appliquer cette regle.

----------

## equi-NoX

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> Cf http://djeyl.net/free/nntp/index.php?view=PDg3d3RodTRnc2QuZnNmQHNha3VyYS5zdGFmZi5wcm94YWQubmV0Pg==
> 
> Faut chopper le client-port des lignes Transport:, et ça passe en UDP...
> 
> J'ai testé brièvement, ça marche effectivement beaucoup mieux  mais reste le problème que ce port est attribué je ne sais pas trop comment, donc sujet à changement à chaque reboot de vlc :/ (Et 'vec mplayer pas réussi à trouver par ou il essayait de passer)

 

Ce qui m'embête un peu moi, c'est que ça fonctionne nickel sous windows - sans aucun réglage - et que sous linux j'ai exactement ce qui est décrit dans le lien.

----------

## Oupsman

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

> marche pas chez moi...
> 
> ```
> 
> [keymaker@alastor]~%mplayer rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201     21:32
> ...

 

J'ai le même message avec mplayer, alors qu'avec VLC ca marche nickel chrome. Je doute que ce soit un problème de firewall ...

----------

## Oupsman

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai le même message avec mplayer, alors qu'avec VLC ca marche nickel chrome. Je doute que ce soit un problème de firewall ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  en fait c'était ma ligne de commande qui n'était pas bonne => j'ai pas de routeur (à part la FB). Tout va bien maintenant et plus fort encore : ca marche depuis Freevo.

----------

## Zidge

 *Quote:*   

> en fait c'était ma ligne de commande qui n'était pas bonne => j'ai pas de routeur (à part la FB). Tout va bien maintenant et plus fort encore : ca marche depuis Freevo.
> 
> 

 

tu pourrais nous passer ta ligne de code ?

j'ai essaye un truc du genre

```

mplayer "http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u"

```

et ca me donne la mm chose que toi ...

----------

## apocryphe

jsuis peut etre a coter de la plaque mais je repond vite fait:

c est 

mplayer -playliste adress

----------

## p0uLp3

 *apocryphe wrote:*   

> jsuis peut etre a coter de la plaque mais je repond vite fait:
> 
> c est 
> 
> mplayer -playliste adress

 

Effectivement j'avais le même problème, et en fait il faut faire 

```
$ mplayer -playlist http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u
```

++

----------

## yesi

avec mplayer, je n'arrive pas à avoir le son tandis qu'avec vlc tout fonctionne correctement...

----------

## p0uLp3

 *yesi wrote:*   

> avec mplayer, je n'arrive pas à avoir le son tandis qu'avec vlc tout fonctionne correctement...

 

poste la sortie dans un terminal de mplayer, pour voir quel erreur il donne

++

----------

## spider312

VLC me dit  *Quote:*   

> Received SETUP response: RTSP/1.0 453 Not Enough Bandwidth

  c'est grillé pour moi je suppose ?   :Crying or Very sad:  (j'ai 54db et y'a un avertissement sur la page des caracs techniques de mon compte free disant que la télé peut ne pas marcher)

----------

## Poischack

Oui ça semble baiser,

ta tv était-elle allumée ?

----------

## spider312

 *Poischack wrote:*   

> Oui ça semble baiser,
> 
> ta tv était-elle allumée ?

 Je comprends pas la question, j'ai jamais fait marcher la tv en fait là, pas de cable peritel assez long, je profitais justement de cette offre pour essayer

----------

## Poischack

Ok, je demandais car si la tv est allumée sur la freebox elle pompe de la bande passante.

Donc pour toi c'est fichu, dommage.

----------

## yesi

 *p0uLp3 wrote:*   

>  *yesi wrote:*   avec mplayer, je n'arrive pas à avoir le son tandis qu'avec vlc tout fonctionne correctement... 
> 
> poste la sortie dans un terminal de mplayer, pour voir quel erreur il donne
> 
> ++

 

la sortie de mplayer que je ne comprends trop pas...

 *Quote:*   

> 85 audio & 196 video codecs
> 
> Joue rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201
> 
> Resolving mafreebox.freebox.fr for AF_INET...
> ...

 

----------

## aconcagua

Moi j'ai aussi  *Quote:*   

> Received SETUP response: RTSP/1.0 453 Not Enough Bandwidth

 .

Enfin de temps en temps çà passe mais c'est rare ...

----------

## nevro

ça me marche pas non plus chez moi,enfin,ça marche dans un sens --> PC À tv,mais pas dans l'autre :

```
85 audio & 196 video codecs

Joue playlist-1.m3u

Cache fill:  0.09% (7440 bytes)    Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll

XMMS: found plugin: libvorbis.so (Ogg Vorbis Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libmp4.so (MP4 & MPEG2/4-AAC audio player - 1.2.x)

XMMS: found plugin: libmpg123.so (MPEG Layer 1/2/3 Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libwav.so (Wave Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libxmmsmad.so (MAD MPEG Decoder plugin 0.8)

XMMS: found plugin: libmikmod.so (MikMod Player 1.2.10)

XMMS: found plugin: libxmms-flac.so (Reference FLAC Player v1.1.2

```

voilà ce que j'ai pour mplayer ,et quand j'essaye avec VLC :

```
vlc playlist-1.m3u

VLC media player 0.8.4-fbx-2 freeplayer

[00000273] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/201'

[00000277] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/202'

[00000280] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/203'

[00000283] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/205'

[00000286] main input error: no suitable access module for `rtsp://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/204'

[...]

```

----------

## creuvard

Salut

J'ai un petit souci concernant mon firewall 

Je n'arrive pas a avoir le multiposte derrière mon routeur.

Ca marche impeccable sur mon routeur. Mais pour les bécannes derrières (Linux, winows) ca ne passe pas.

J'ai constament la même adresse de destination. ( Celle de mon routeur)

```

Transport: RTP/AVP;unicast;mode=play;destination=192.168.xx.yy;client_port=32782-32783;server_port=32768-32769

```

J'ai essayé plusieurs configuration iptables (dont celles cité sur ce thread évidement ) et je n'y parvient toujours pas.

Ma config est la suivante    (internet) ==> (freebox mode routeur) ===> router ===> reseau interne

Voici ma configuration a cet instant

```

iptables --append FORWARD -s freeplayer.freebox.fr -o $LAN -m state --state ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

iptables --append FORWARD -i $LAN -d freeplayer.freebox.fr -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

#iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i $WAN -p udp -s 212.27.38.253 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.0.51

#iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -i $WAN -p tcp -s 212.27.38.253 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.0.0.51

```

Si quelqu'un a une solution (a forte poitrine) ça m'interesse   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

 *nevro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> voilà ce que j'ai pour mplayer ,et quand j'essaye avec VLC :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est tout bête, tu n'as pas compilé VLC avec les options de livecom ou live555 (désolé j'ai pas de gentoo sous la main là tout de suite pour vérifier exactement la syntax), mais fais un emerge -pv vlc et tu verras les options en question.

Cordialement

----------

